# helping changing background



## echoyjeff222 (May 14, 2016)

Hi, I need help changing the background on a photo. I ran out of the same color construction paper, so I have the background sort of split into two colors. How can I adjust the image so that both sides are the same color while maintaining shadows/luminescence levels? Thanks!


----------



## john.margetts (May 15, 2016)

If the background is fairly evenly lit, use the magic wand selecting tool on one background and use the fill command to change it to the required colour and then repeat on the other background. If both backgrounds and the fill colour are similar it should work well.


----------



## Nickilford (May 25, 2016)

echoyjeff222 said:


> Hi, I need help changing the background on a photo. I ran out of the same color construction paper, so I have the background sort of split into two colors. How can I adjust the image so that both sides are the same color while maintaining shadows/luminescence levels? Thanks!



Can you post the image to get a better understanding of what you need?


----------

